# [Portage] Error al intentar emerger Wine

## ZaPa

Hola a todos, hoy intentaba actualizar mi versión de wine a la última que ha salido, y bueno,como siempre, he hecho un simple: emerge wine, y portage ha empezado a trabajar..

Todo parecia ir bien, pero despues de 1 hora compilando y demás, me salta este error:

```

OSError: [Errno 40] Too many levels of symbolic links: '/usr/lib/wine/acledit.dll.so'

 * Messages for package x11-apps/xmessage-1.0.2:

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). Add "collision-protect" to FEATURES in

 * make.conf if you would like the merge to abort in cases like this. You

 * can use a command such as `portageq owners / <filename>` to identify

 * the installed package that owns a file. If portageq reports that only

 * one package owns a file then do NOT file a bug report. A bug report is

 * only useful if it identifies at least two or more packages that are

 * known to install the same file(s). If a collision occurs and you can

 * not explain where the file came from then you should simply ignore the

 * collision since there is not enough information to determine if a real

 * problem exists. Please do NOT file a bug report at

 * http://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which two packages

 * install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file a bug report

 * unless you have completely understood the above message.

 *

 * Detected file collision(s):

 *

 *      /usr/share/X11/app-defaults/Xmessage

```

Nunca he visto este mensaje, como puedo solucionar esto? para instalar wine?

Muchas gracias por su interés y ayuda.

Saludos.

Espero respuestas.

----------

## sefirotsama

Lo que entiendo es que... ya tienes wine instalado, pero se ha sobreescrito ese archivo (package col·lision) durante la instalación de wine, para prevenirte de este tipos de cosas pon en tu make.conf FEATURES="collision-protect", en ese caso cuando se detecte una colisión pues no se instalara y punto.

En el texto que has puesto esta explicado, o bien es eso lo que he entendido. Puede que este link te ayude.

Para evitar ese mensaje (pero que de hecho existe el riesgo de machacar otro archivo de otra aplicación), haz esto al make.conf FEATURES="-collision-protect". Lo cierto es que no lo he probado nunca cuando me ha sucedido. Si sabes cuales son las dos aplicaciones que colisionan, envia el bug.

Un Saludo ZAPA (ya ves que estoy de nuevo aquí).

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo y gracias por tu respuesta sefirotsama (me alegra verte de nuevo por aquí).

El problema es que, ha mostrado ese mensaje y además despues de hora y media de compilación, wine no se ha instalado :S .

¿Como puedo ver que paquete es el que colisiona?

EDITO:  He desactivado la comprobación de colisiones de paquete, y he intentado reemerger otra vez wine, y me muestra este error:

```
* checking 1068 files for package collisions

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6971, in <module>

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6965, in emerge_main

    myopts, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6395, in action_build

    retval = mergetask.merge(pkglist, favorites, mtimedb)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 3981, in merge

    return self._merge(mylist, favorites, mtimedb)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 4259, in _merge

    prev_mtimes=ldpath_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4818, in doebuild

    vartree=vartree, prev_mtimes=prev_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 5013, in merge

    mydbapi=mydbapi, prev_mtimes=prev_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 9486, in merge

    mydbapi=mydbapi, prev_mtimes=prev_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 9494, in _merge

    cleanup=cleanup, mydbapi=mydbapi, prev_mtimes=prev_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 8867, in treewalk

    dest_lstat = os.lstat(dest_path)

OSError: [Errno 40] Too many levels of symbolic links: '/usr/lib/wine/acledit.dll.so'

```

¿Como puedo solucionar esto?

Saludos.

Espero respuestas.

----------

## kropotkin

```
OSError: [Errno 40] Too many levels of symbolic links: '/usr/lib/wine/acledit.dll.so' 
```

elimina ese archivo

----------

## sefirotsama

 *kropotkin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> OSError: [Errno 40] Too many levels of symbolic links: '/usr/lib/wine/acledit.dll.so' 
> ```
> ...

 

¿¿No obtendrá errores más tarde por esto??

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo.

He tenido que borrar la carpeta entera /usr/lib/wine, ya qué, ese archivo al intentar borrarlo me decia el mismo error que al intentar compilar wine.

Y como pregunta sefirotsama... ¿No obtendré despues problemas por borrar este archivo?

Saludos.

----------

## lonrot_m

No, esa carpeta y/o archivo se va a volver a crear cuando instales wine de nuevo.

----------

## sirope

Evdentemente, colisiona con el Wine anterior!   :Very Happy: 

Suerte!!

----------

